# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Buenas Hierbas...

## Álvaro - Peskacor

A si alguien tiene información sobre este pantano, ya sea a nivel pesquero como de cualquier ámbito. No encuentro nada.

----------


## FEDE

> A si alguien tiene información sobre este pantano, ya sea a nivel pesquero como de cualquier ámbito. No encuentro nada.


Hola Álvaro - Peskacor y bienvenido al foro, yo no sabía ni de la existencia de este embalse  :Embarrassment:  pero estate atento que en cualquier momento te contesta alguien de la zona  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A si alguien tiene información sobre este pantano, ya sea a nivel pesquero como de cualquier ámbito. No encuentro nada.


Al igual que el compañero Fede, ni idea, no conocía tal embalse, haber si alguien de la zona que lo conozca puede ayudarte  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

Yo sí lo conozco. Es más, en la Semana Santa de 2009 le dí la vuelta por completo, lo rodeé.

Está en la carretera entre Azuel y Conquista.

Tiene una entrada con puerta, hay que cerrarla cada vez que se pasa para que no se salgan las reses.
Puedes dejar el coche en el muro, en una orilla u otra, por la izquierda un poco más adentro.

 Todas las orillas del embalse son practicables andando sin problema. Son más someras y tiene más playas y reculas la parte de la izquierda según miras desde el muro aguas arriba. Las de la derecha son más cortadas, aunque no son cortados abruptos.

En cuanto pesca, te puedo decir que en las dos veces que he ido, no he visto pescar a nadie. He preguntado y me dijeron que hace poco se quedó completamente seco, antes parece que había carpa y barbo.

Cuando le dí la vuelta, fuí con la caña, buscando algún Black bass y no tuve ni un toque, ni en superficie, ni con vinilo ni con nada.
 También estuve mucho tiempo observando y buscando alguna salida a la superficie de carpas o similar, o en las orillas, y no vi absolutamente nada.

Por tanto, no me dió ninguna satisfacción.

Eso sí, me traje un buen manojo de espárragos y algunos champiñones salvajes tempraneros.

Este año tendrá más agua, pero no creo que la pesca esté muy bien, si es lo que buscas. Perooooo.

Por allí tienes otros sitios, pero hay que hacer muchos km por caminos y saltar algunas vallas.

Es una zona cercada por las fincas y muy vigilada, en la que no se respeta la zona de paso ni de policía de los ríos arroyos y embalses.

El agua tampoco me pareció muy limpia.

Cuidado con los toros y vaquillas, tienen mala leche.

----------


## Álvaro - Peskacor

> Yo sí lo conozco. Es más, en la Semana Santa de 2009 le dí la vuelta por completo, lo rodeé.
> 
> Está en la carretera entre Azuel y Conquista.
> 
> Tiene una entrada con puerta, hay que cerrarla cada vez que se pasa para que no se salgan las reses.
> Puedes dejar el coche en el muro, en una orilla u otra, por la izquierda un poco más adentro.
> 
>  Todas las orillas del embalse son practicables andando sin problema. Son más someras y tiene más playas y reculas la parte de la izquierda según miras desde el muro aguas arriba. Las de la derecha son más cortadas, aunque no son cortados abruptos.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Compañero...eres un maquina. Jjejejeje. Muchas gracias por tan surtida información. 

La verdad es que esta muy lejos. Por esta misma razón me pregunto que si no será una represa de carácter minero como algunas que hay, llegando a Peñarrolla-Pueblonuevo. 

Me explico, son pequeñas presas de gravedad construidas para obtener agua para el lavado de minerales, carbón, etc. ¿No te suena algo así?
No le veo mucha lógica el construir una presilla en ese emplazamiento, y además con probabilidad de que se seque.

----------


## Álvaro - Peskacor

De verdad, muchas gracias.
Me he tirado pateando páginas 3 días para saber caracterìsticas sobre este embalse, ya que un compañero a preguntado en la pagina web de mi club de pesca... y no he encontrado nada.

----------


## jasg555

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Compañero...eres un maquina. Jjejejeje. Muchas gracias por tan surtida información. 
> 
> La verdad es que esta muy lejos. Por esta misma razón me pregunto que si no será una represa de carácter minero como algunas que hay, llegando a Peñarrolla-Pueblonuevo. 
> 
> Me explico, son pequeñas presas de gravedad construidas para obtener agua para el lavado de minerales, carbón, etc. ¿No te suena algo así?
> No le veo mucha lógica el construir una presilla en ese emplazamiento, y además con probabilidad de que se seque.


 No, es una presa minera, es una presa de abastecimiento para los pueblos de alrededor.

 De esas presas hay algunas en plena sierra, cerca pero no allí. El embalse está en plena campiña, rodeado de dehesas con toros y gorrinos ibéricos de los buenos.

Se secó porque allí ha habido unas sequía tremendas, y acabaron con él.

El paisaje es bonito, precioso, pero creo que no merece la pena la excursión, sobre todo teniendo cerca La Serena y otros sitios.

Hay otro embalsito, al otro lado de Conquista que sí tiene black bass y carpas enormes, pero ya en 2009, las fincas han cerrado el paso a él y no se puede entrar salvo que te arriesgues.

La verdad es que la zona es preciosa, pero no te puedes salir apenas de la carretera porque está todo vallado. Incluso desde Conquista hay una carretera que lleva a un poblado minero de la sierra, y los guardas o no te dejan pasar o te acompañan todo el camino, no dejando pararte.

Por eso ya no he vuelto.

Suerte

----------


## Álvaro - Peskacor

Eso es otra. Cada vez mas, y para nuestra desgracia, las ocasiones en que decidimos acercarnos al agua, se convierten en una prueba de obstáculos hasta llegar a nuestro destino.

----------


## alfonsosanchezcortes

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Compañero...eres un maquina. Jjejejeje. Muchas gracias por tan surtida información. 
> 
> La verdad es que esta muy lejos. Por esta misma razón me pregunto que si no será una represa de carácter minero como algunas que hay, llegando a Peñarrolla-Pueblonuevo. 
> 
> Me explico, son pequeñas presas de gravedad construidas para obtener agua para el lavado de minerales, carbón, etc. ¿No te suena algo así?
> No le veo mucha lógica el construir una presilla en ese emplazamiento, y además con probabilidad de que se seque.


no se como ba esta pagina pero todo lo ke te dicen sobre la pesca no tienen ni idea tiene muchas carpas y abundantes blas

----------


## ben-amar

> no se como *va* esta pagina pero todo lo *que* te dicen sobre la pesca no tienen ni idea*;* tiene muchas carpas y abundantes blas


Primero te dire que esta pagina no va de pesca, repasatela un poquito antes, cuando lo hayas hecho, creo que deberias repasar lo que has escrito.
Si no eres el campeon del mundo de pesca, creo que no deberias faltar al respeto a los pescadores que visitan y opinan en esta pagina.
Por ultimo; lo que he puesto en negrita es lo que Tú, anteriormente, has escrito mal; corrige tus errores o faltas de conocimiento antes de criticar a otros.
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Primero te dire [_sic_. diré] que esta pagina no va de pesca, repasatela [_sic_. repásatela] un poquito antes, cuando lo hayas hecho, creo que deberias [sic. deberías] repasar lo que has escrito.
> Si no eres el campeon [_sic_. campeón] del mundo de pesca, creo que no deberias [_sic._] faltar al respeto a los pescadores que visitan y opinan en esta pagina.
> Por ultimo; lo que he puesto en negrita es lo que Tú, anteriormente, has escrito mal; corrige tus errores o faltas de conocimiento antes de criticar a otros.
> Un saludo


Y ni así. Aunque sea el mismísimo Dios de la pesca no tiene derecho a faltar al respeto.

Por otro lado, tú también deberías revisar tus textos, ¿no?  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Lo de los acentos viene a ser "pecata minuta" a no tener en cuenta, dado el caso.
Y tienes razon, ni el dios de la pesca.

----------


## Álvaro - Peskacor

> no se como ba esta pagina pero todo lo ke te dicen sobre la pesca no tienen ni idea tiene muchas carpas y abundantes blas


Como dice el compañero ben-amar, repásate de qué y cómo va esto.
Gracias a todos por vuestra defensa. 
Creo que le ha quedado claro que aunque no tengamos ni idea de pesca, tenemos más idea que él en diferentes temas. (respeto y educación, los primeros)

----------

